# Can I and my wife share the same cell phone data plan?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Folks, here's the situation

1. I currently have a smartphone with Rogers (iPhone 3GS). 500MB of data a month and no contract (month-by-month).

2. My wife has a non-smartphone with Rogers. She just finished her contract and is also doing month-by-month.

3. My wife would like to get a smartphone. She will most likely stay with Rogers to keep it simple. She doesn't mind signing another contract if that is what it takes to get the deal done. 

Can I bump my monthly data usage to 6GB (current promo for corporate plan is $30/month for 6GB), add $10 data-sharing fee and allow my wife to share that data plan on her smartphone? 6GB is plenty of usage for both of us.

I know Rogers allows you to share data plan between smartphone and other devices like tablets, laptops and Rocket sticks for $10/month, as mentioned above, but I am unsure if we could do that between cell phones.

I called Rogers earlier and a sales rep told me that is not possible and she tried to sell me the Family Plan which would run $100/month before taxes and fee. 

Your thoughts? and what is the best way to accomplish this, considering the fact my wife does not currently have a smartphone.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Try again, don't menthion your wife and get both phones in your name.

If they ask why say your a gaget geek and want an andriod and a blackberry. Or say one is personal and one will be for business.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes it might be best to put both phones in same name for your intentions. These cell phone companies will do anythin to renew customers and get them into a contract. So they might be surprisingly flexible. Best to call. Good Luck.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Rogers allows only one serialnumber per account. The cellphone account is the basis. A seperate department adds an account for a tablet and the usage is added to the cellphone account. Fido works the same way, as Bell. I worked for them all. So, you cannot add two phones to one account. But if you take a family plan it can be done.


----------

